# What Is The Best Weed Killer For Lawns?



## Colem2ad (Apr 4, 2019)

I want to overseed this fall and need to thin the lawn out due to a build up of all sorts of weeds. What is the best product(s) for this that won't kill the fescue grass?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

You have a big lawn, so I would look at pro products. Without specifics on what weeds you are dealing with, I would say a bottle of Q4 plus probably offers the most broad spectrum control of anything out there. According to the label you can overseed tall fescue 7 days after your application.

A more cost effective option would be something like Trimec, but that will primarily target broadleaf weeds, only.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

A lot of the selective herbicides have a 3-4 week post spray window to wait before you plant grass seed. Depending where you are that might be pretty late for putting grass seed down


----------

